
Japanese Robot Sumo - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCqxOzKNFks&feature=youtu.be
======
doener
Via
[https://twitter.com/id_r_mcgregor/status/877050984127713281](https://twitter.com/id_r_mcgregor/status/877050984127713281)

